# Functional Lawn Art



## DanO55 (Sep 5, 2015)

Just thought I'd share my latest little project.  These Wheels were left to me by my Brother, who passed away 2 years ago. His "Pet Peave" wherever I took him was that there were Never enough Benches for Seniors to sit down and rest. So, with that in mind, and the fact that he was a Veteran, this is what I came up with, in memory of My Brother Sonny.

    You Tube Link         https://youtu.be/iBSH-s4I_gA


----------



## Carol in California (Sep 15, 2015)

Perfect!


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 15, 2015)

Good job!


----------



## Lara (Sep 15, 2015)

That's a beautiful idea…and what a great job you did!! I can tell your brother was very very special.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 17, 2015)

Just beautiful! What a way to honour his memory.


----------



## DanO55 (Sep 17, 2015)

Everyone seemed to like the Patriotic theme, so I couldn't resist redoing this old Rocking chair.  This is my new "Banjo Playing" Chair.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 17, 2015)

Even this Canuck loves it. Now I want one with a Maple Leaf Flag motif!


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 17, 2015)

Very cool!


----------

